# new title for Journey !



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations to Laurel and her dog Carmspack Journey who earned a new title. Journey is now an SchH 1 or is it IPO 1 now.

First time in trialing in sport for both owner and dog !

High scores in category.

90 88 86 -- Pronounced 

Well done . 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/braggs/192402-bh-earned.html


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding!!

Love the pic with the tongue hanging out "I got this"


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Love the name


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Outstanding!! Great news!


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Carmen for posting Journey's results. 
Well what can I say she is a great dog. I have introduced so many things with her in the last 6 weeks did not know if we would be ready for trial. Did not make my decision until last week. I did not want to compete until I knew she was clear on the exercises. I introduced dumbell work end of August, the jumps middle of Sept, and the send out the end of sept, and never taught her the platz on send out until trial day. I also just introduced runing blind 5 10 days ago. We had been tracking since the end of July.
The morning of trial there was a down pour of rain for 1 hour, and once it stoped we began to track. I was the last draw. Part of the track was under water. She had no issues stuck her nose right down in the water. She got both articles, had some difficulty on the third leg, wind shifted started comeing more directly towards her and across the track was a tractor tread, her head came up a bit and she went to the tractor tread but figured it out and continue on to the end. Lost marks ofcourse for this, also judge commented that if this is her nature to track fast and accurrate that he then wants to see her indication to be fast as well. He would like also to see her more obedient before the start of the track, she has more than enough drive and will not shut down so make her listen.
Obedience dog was great handler needs to show more energy on the field, so the judge can see her beautiful movement and flow.
She was focussed throughout. Lost marks on recall, field was very wet and she comes in really fast and was not going to be abel to stop so instead of coming to a front just continued to go around me to the right into the heel position. This was really odd as this dog does a flip finish. Lost some more marks on dumbell work fronts were not straight enough. No probelm will fix that over the winter. Send out was great fast and straight did have to give 2 commands but she remained straight and looking down field.
Protection went really fast. I taught running blind 5 10 days ago and I used the word goaround, I was informed that I need to use the word revere so thought I would say goaround softer and first and then say revere louder and take the hit. I should of just said goaround. She got 3/4 to blind # 5 and i said revere in a louder voice, she turned and went to blind 6 so lost points there. Other wise she did a great routine. On her courage test she got pronounced? I just learned what that meant.
It was a great day handler needs to come up to the level of the dog, learned many things from the trial judge about trialing. Who apparently will be compeating at worlds in 10 days.

Just want to thank Carmen for a great dog, for her never ending support and encouragement, my club and trainers for working with me to improve my handling skills, and to Sid for tracking.
Also the biggest thank you to Journey for being my partner and giving me everything you had and getting me through it. Hopefully I will be more there for you for IPO2.

Laurel


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would love to see more pictures of her!


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Courtney, I do have some pics but not many but a friend took video and pics at the trial so when I get them I will post. Taking pics of her is just something I seem to forget about doing or I do not have enough hands.
I will go through what I have and if I can figure out how to post them I will.
Laurel


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Love the photo! Mind sharing the pedigree?


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Journey's pedigree can be found under Carmspack Sumo, her brother.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is the pedigree for Journey who is the littermate sister to SUMO . You know a Sumo son --- GUS .
Carmspack Sumo this Gus http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ictures/311393-carmspack-gus-5-weeks-now.html

when Laurel told me about the tracking and the judges comments about making a picture , the fast tracking dog's need to have indications just as fast we both oh no'ed and groaned because she had it . She was changed up just days prior when Laurel asked for advice on how to slow her down on the indications -- , which she did . LOL.
Oh well once again proof that Laurel can teach it (in a short time) and that the dog can learn it well (in a short time).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations. 
Snout kisses to Journey.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Wtg!!!!

Fantastic accomplishments for.both!!!!


----------

